# valida



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

Woooooooooww... What species is that? Choeradodis? It looks beautiful!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Woooooooooww... What species is that? Choeradodis? It looks beautiful!


No. It's a Rhombodera like what I told you to get your friend.  See, they look pretty similar.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> No. It's a Rhombodera like what I told you to get your friend.  See, they look pretty similar.


Other rhombodera pics I've seen have smaller shields :S


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

I think the Rhombodera valida is a little bigger. But I could be totes wrong!!

All I know is I LOVE them!!!

I got them from Precarious. You all should get some cuz they are so awesome.

This one just molted yesterday so she (I think) is skinny. I just hand fed her a ton of honey and water and she just loves to hang out!

I sat and texted with her on my hand, while she gave her self a bath.

Here's another one not so skinny!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 30, 2012)

That shield is huge! definitely bigger than my Stalii's shield.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> That shield is huge! definitely bigger than my Stalii's shield.


_You know what they say about mantids with huge shields. _ :kiss:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> _You know what they say about mantids with huge shields. _ :kiss:


good camouflage?


----------



## Sticky (Nov 30, 2012)

I have 2 of them. I got mine from Mantispets. They are very sweet and funny. Little Girl tried to scare the Tv away by displaying at it.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I think the Rhombodera valida is a little bigger. But I could be totes wrong!!
> 
> All I know is I LOVE them!!!
> 
> ...


Were you texting me with a mantis on your hand? Is that how lowly you think of me!? I am offended!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

Whatev's? Like yr not!!??

I know how you roll brotha.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Whatev's? Like yr not!!??
> 
> I know how you roll brotha.


I don't think I'd trust myself to do that. I'd probably have to clean mantis guts off my screen periodically.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

Also, I really want to feel that shield. Does that make me weird? Like is is flexible? Or solid?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

Good question! I will touch it tamale.

Pretty sure it's hard though.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

Also u can't see so well here they have little lavender purple noggins.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you change your avatar every time you post? So confusing!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Were you texting me with a mantis on your hand? Is that how lowly you think of me!? I am offended!





fleurdejoo said:


> Whatev's? Like yr not!!??
> 
> I know how you roll brotha.


Mime and fleur sittin in a tree... T-E-X-T-I-N-G. Lol


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Mime and fleur sittin in a tree... T-E-X-T-I-N-G. Lol


I send her a bunch of naked mantis pics every day!  So bad.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

I feel left out


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful mantis, looks to be sub-adult, hope you have a jillion babies from them!


----------



## agent A (Nov 30, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Mime and fleur sittin in a tree... T-E-X-T-I-N-G. Lol


wait! u 2 r texting each other but not me?  

i'll have to pm u 2 my cell # so u can text me

nice shield btw it's so cute :wub:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

I am in love with these valida!!!

Mime is my text buddy fer sure.

It's naked mantis 24/7!!!!

And once I started changing it I couldn't stop! Send help!


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 30, 2012)

That is a nice looking species for sure. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Nov 30, 2012)

i dont think i ever seen these at this instar. very cool sheild is bigger than i thought


----------



## Sticky (Nov 30, 2012)

My male is adult now. Little Girl is subadult. He is very handsome with the white spot on his wings. It has a thick circle of black around the spots.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

She's beautiful, her shield is relly impressive


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW! Nice pics! Looks a good deal bigger than my cf stallii!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 30, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> That shield is huge! definitely bigger than my Stalii's shield.


That's why I was interested in this species. The shield is wider with some really pretty colors on it, and they are overall larger.







More photos and video:

COBRA MANTIS!!! (photos &amp; video)

Rhombodera (unknown sp. - HELP!) Mating, Ooth

Rhombodera cf. valida - hatch &amp; nymphs

Rainbow Rhombodera!

Rhombodera cf valida HATCH (extreme closeup video)

Rhombodera cf valida coupling (extreme closeup video)



Sticky said:


> Little Girl tried to scare the Tv away by displaying at it.


This species is terrified of TV screens! They usually run and hide from it.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in love ! Lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Molted this morning!






Would make an awesome ring!

And here she is or he is drinking. This tickles SO much but especially with this one it's so big!!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 5, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Precarious (Dec 6, 2012)

They grow so fast. She looks nice and healthy.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome  

I should get these some day haha


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 6, 2012)

Mines are getting bigger, too. I should try to get a photo of stalli and valida together for comparison.


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

Do the growth rates of stali and valida differ in any way? I remember my stalis molted every 5-8 days at 75 degrees and it was crazy :lol:


----------



## Sticky (Dec 6, 2012)

My silly male is fascinated by the Tv! I guess nobody told him he is supposed to be scared. He would watch it for hours if I let him.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 6, 2012)

I will try to post my molts later. The problem is I moving them to bigger enclosures and then don't remember which dates belong to who?!?!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 6, 2012)

I hear ya on that. I stopped tracking molt dates.


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

How many times do rhombos molt? At lest 8 right?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know how many times, I will ask Pre.

But the shield is hard.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 11, 2012)

It probably will molt as many times as it takes to get to adult, thats my best guess anyway.  

Beautiful Species! I don't usually say this but "I want".


----------



## agent A (Dec 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It probably will molt as many times as it takes to get to adult, thats my best guess anyway.
> 
> Beautiful Species! I don't usually say this but "I want".


So did i once but they molted too much and were rather boring and sedentary &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 11, 2012)

Really great specimen, update us when something happens


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 11, 2012)

Molted too much!?!? That's what I live for!

I don't feel mine are anywhere near as sedentary as my Idolo's or Dead leaf or ghosts etc.

I let my big female free range a lot though so I get to see her move around a whole lot. I feel like they don't move a whole lot in their enclosures.

BUT, they will get up and go after food all the time.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 12, 2012)

I love them! Not boring at all. I had one out yesterday that was chasing down my wiggling finger like it wanted to eat it. Highly aggressive towards food and fingers (if wiggling), :lol:


----------



## agent A (Dec 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I love them! Not boring at all. I had one out yesterday that was chasing down my wiggling finger like it wanted to eat it. Highly aggressive towards food and fingers (if wiggling), :lol:


my amphibians do this a lot :wub:


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 12, 2012)

So do my reptiles.


----------



## agent A (Dec 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> So do my reptiles.


if u get an axolotl (sadly they r illegal in your state) they will spend all day chasing your finger underwater :lol:


----------

